# Newbie question on bulging eyes.



## SoLiveYourLife (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone have an idea of the percent of those diagnosed with graves that get the bulging eyes? Just want to get a feel if it is off the charts high or a small percent or what. Any specific risk factors within/beyond graves that makes it more likely?

Also I read that they can break the bones behind the eyeballs to let them settle back in-is that a common procedure bc it seems like everyone around here is living with it and not fixing it so is that surgery too new/doesn't work?

Things I'd like to have a clue about before I receive my diagnosis.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I don't know the percentages, but from what I have heard the bulging eyes go from not being treated timely (meaning that your eyes have already started bulging a lot of times before people actually get a diagnosis). You can have compression surgery if your eyes start bulging. When I was diagnosed I went to the eye doctor because obviously I was fearful of bulging eyes. Thankfully, I have the Graves dry eye problems, but not the compression problem. You can go to the eye doc and he/she will check your compression. I don't know anyone that has Graves that have bulging eyes. I have attend a local Graves support group here with about 40 people and not one of them have bulging eyes.


----------



## MyLilButterfly (Oct 17, 2010)

My daughter has bulging eyes but so far the endo doc doesn't seem overly concerned, they should go down on their own since she's so young yet. I'll be asking about it at next appointment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SoLiveYourLife said:


> Anyone have an idea of the percent of those diagnosed with graves that get the bulging eyes? Just want to get a feel if it is off the charts high or a small percent or what. Any specific risk factors within/beyond graves that makes it more likely?
> 
> Also I read that they can break the bones behind the eyeballs to let them settle back in-is that a common procedure bc it seems like everyone around here is living with it and not fixing it so is that surgery too new/doesn't work?
> 
> Things I'd like to have a clue about before I receive my diagnosis.


It would be a terrific idea so see a Board Certified Ophthalmologist now so that "baseline" measurements can be made for further reference to detect movement.

And by the way, depending on facial structure (oribital bones), not all eye globes bulge outward if they are unable to do so. They take the path of least resistance which is inward and THAT is scary. Only an ophthalmologist would be able to detect this.

I had orbital decompressions to both eyes. The surgeon did not break my bones. They smooth (sand) the orbital floor and remove fatty tissue to make room to put the globes back in.


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

desrtbloom said:


> I don't know the percentages, but from what I have heard the bulging eyes go from not being treated timely (meaning that your eyes have already started bulging a lot of times before people actually get a diagnosis). You can have compression surgery if your eyes start bulging. When I was diagnosed I went to the eye doctor because obviously I was fearful of bulging eyes. Thankfully, I have the Graves dry eye problems, but not the compression problem. You can go to the eye doc and he/she will check your compression. I don't know anyone that has Graves that have bulging eyes. I have attend a local Graves support group here with about 40 people and not one of them have bulging eyes.


I thought that I had bulging eyes but the eye doctor that I went to said that my eyes are not bulging. Instead my eye lids are retracting. He is monitoring me every 3 months to see if the medication helps my eyes go back to "normal" state.


----------



## poohbear61 (Oct 11, 2010)

My endo told me approx. 30% of Graves' patients get the eye disease. Both women I know who have Graves' also, besides me, did have the eye disease.


----------

